# Goodbye to my best friend...my sweet Sandy



## danzergurl00 (Apr 29, 2011)

I posted in the Senior dogs forum last week telling about my sweet Sandy and how she wasn't doing well. My parents had to take her to the vet Friday night and say goodbye. She was a month away from being 13. I live an hour from them, but was able to say my goodbyes last week and over the phone on Friday. The vet suspects Lymphoma..there were many tumors and enlarged spleen...she also had very low blood pressure. She wasn't able to eat anything or stand...so my parents knew there was no choice to make. 

Sandy loved swimming with us in the summer and would even ask us before getting in the pool. She would paw at the water and wait for us to give her the go ahead. She loved going for walks and would get excited everytime i put my shoes on. I lived with my parents off and on while they had Sandy. I was 17 when we got her and am now 29. I visit my parents at least once a week. You would think since I am not living there now it would be easier..but it's not. She is all i can think of. She was my best friend and there for me through so much. We had so much fun together and there will never be another dog like her. My whole family is grieving this sad loss. 

i'm not much of a writer...but i wrote this last night for my girl. 


Predictable 


Eagerly wagging her tail to greet me without fail 

Leisurely walking to my car with me and enjoying the outdoors 

Expectantly searching plastic sacks looking for the new toy I brought for her

Understandingly kissing my face when I felt down 

Excitedly jumping up at the word "walk" or the sight of her leash 

Willingly ready to help you eat your dinner 

Intelligently asking to get in the pool

Routinely walking to my room when I announced it was bedtime

Effortlessly becoming part of a family that loves her dearly

Predictability isn't always valued 
But its just the quality I treasured in my Sandy. 

We'll always love you and miss you Sandy Sue. 
I may make a video slideshow tribute for her..i like the one i saw in another post. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to read of your loss. Your tribute was lovely.

Run free at the bridge swet Sandy.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. She was beautiful and oh, so golden! You know, almost 13 is a very good long life for a golden, but it makes saying good bye so hard because I am guessing it's about 1/2 of your lifetime. That's huge! She's swimming with my bridge boy Duke right now. I just know it.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know there will be many walks and swims waiting for your sweet girl at the bridge.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a beautiful tribute to your golden friend. She was a very sweet looking girl. I can understand how you miss her so much.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Your Sandy was beautiful...RIP sweet girl. My thoughts are with you and your family at this sad time.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Her sweet face reminds me of my girl, Tess's face. Rest in peace, Sandy.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. Your tribute is so lovely.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet girl, Sandy. I know it is so hard to loose them. RIP beautiful Sandy


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

So sorry for your loss...these are terribly hard losses...you were both so lucky to have each other!

RIP Sandy


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart goes out to you and your parents. Your sweet girl was lucky to have people who love her enough to let her go without making her endure the awfulness that lay ahead.

I hope another Golden steals your heart soon.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the loss of Sandy. Loved the second pic of her. Sending you and your parents much strength.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sandy was a beautiful girl. Keeping you and your family in our thoughts and prayers.

RIP Sandy


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Sandy. It's so heartbreaking to lose them. Your tribute to her was touching, so very Golden. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your tender heart in such loving words. A beautiful tribute for your Sandy. Godspeed


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

I am so very sorry about your beautiful girl, Sandy.
She is playing with my Smooch and Snobear at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Godspeed Sandy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet girl Sandy Sue.  My heart goes out to you and your family. She sounded like such a wonderful girl, I know she is missed. I hope with time your feeling of pain and loss will ease and you will be able to remember all the wonderful times and memories you shared.

Godspeed sweet Sandy Sue.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, and you have a wonderful tribute to a much loved girl. She will now be swimming free at the bridge

Sleep softly Sandy


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

You write beautifully from your heart about the girl you love. I'm so sorry for your loss. And bless your parents for realizing it was her time to go. It's never easy for us, who are left behind.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your Sandy. I saw the other thread and I was hoping not to see this thread so soon. RIP dear Sandy.


----------



## yepdog (Apr 26, 2011)

We are very sorry for your loss. We are new to this forum, and had a recent similar loss of our big boy Kyser. It is difficult, it will never leave you. And you will come to realize that your grief is very normal, and that your best friend is in a much better place, with no pain, no sorrow, and the memory of you and your family with her. You will see her again. I close my eyes in bed and see Kyser so healthy and happy that it brings me joy. Try the same. We also printed many photos and are making a shelf for him in our home for a memorial. Hang in there, you will always remember the good times, I am sure of it.


----------



## danzergurl00 (Apr 29, 2011)

thank you all so much for your responses. It is so comforting and means so much to me to know that you all understand what I am going through. I go through intense sadness that hits me like a wave, then I think of happy times and laugh some. I am guessing this is normal and will happen for awhile. It's hard to hear about how much my parents are missing sweet Sandy. 

I'm so glad I took lots of pictures of her. She sure was a pretty dog and she was the sweetest girl in the world. Still can't believe she is gone. 
I think the reason it is so hard is that is the end of an era. She was there for me through my single years and many heartaches. Now God has blessed me with a wonderful husband and healthy baby girl. I have a family of my own. It doesn't make it any less difficult though. I'll always miss Sandy. 

Thanks so much Sharlin for the picture in the clouds. I love it! 

Still thinking of ways to honor her memory. I want to plant a tree out back at my parents house with a marker or garden decor that reminds me of her. I think i'll put together a photo album or a slideshow... (this may be hard)

I would love to get a golden retriever someday. Right now we have a schnauzer and she is a good dog. She's a little over a year old. In a few years when my daughter is older (she's 9 months) I think we'll get her a golden puppy. One that is blonde bc i don't think i could have another red girl. 

Thanks again everyone! Hope to keep coming back and posting memories and helping others through these difficult days.


----------

